# Almost had to draw my gun



## PreparedTexan (Apr 13, 2012)

Recently at the place where I work, a thief pulled a gun on an unarmed coworker. End of story, the perp was disarmed, then shot with his own gun after pulling a knife. He died a few hours later. I did not witness most of what happened because of a wall, but was literally right around the corner maybe 40 yards off when I heard the first shot (the gun went off when the perp was trying not to be disarmed). By the time I closed to about 20 yards while moving cover to cover and assessing the situation, the perp was on the ground. No one else was hit.

This event has got me thinking about how something like this can come out of the blue anywhere. At any time, in almost any place, armed conflict can happen. It is our responsibility as citizens to be ready to defend innocent lives when placed in danger.

It has also made me look at my own skill level. If someone had pulled a gun on me, I doubt I could've gotten it away like my coworker did. Granted, he is a Marine, but I am lacking in training. Time to seek some out.

Anyone have any thoughts on these topics, or an experience they wish to share?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

That's a tough one. In law enforcement, one of the things we were taught was disarming someone with a gun on you. The "Ultimate Close Quarters Combat". HOWEVER, we were also instructed that unless you are absolutely 100% sure you can move fast enough and gain control of that weapon/suspect, DON'T. Unless you have determined with absolute certainty that your life is about to end at that very moment. Then you have nothing to lose. 

Attempting to disarm someone is a "full throttle, no turning back decision" once you make the committment. If the opportunity doesn't present itself, continue talking and be as patient as you can be and wait for the opportunity to present itself. Or for your back-up to put a bullet in the brain. 

Unless you are specifically trained, and practice, I would recommend against it. Also note that fingers have a tendency to get broken when you do practice as you are using the weapon itself to obtain leverage in taking it. So make sure the other person isn't putting their finger in the trigger guard.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Glad you didn't have to pull it out man! Scary situation!


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

people in atlanta are lunatics, it amazes me I haven't drawn but twice on these nuts near the city.


----------



## Nathaniel (May 15, 2012)

Hey Bigdogbuc, The "Ultimate Close Quarters Combat" is something i'm very keen on learning asap. I don't wanna be in a helpless situation of that sort ever. Thanks for the enlightenment.


----------

